# Croatian/Serbian (BCS): Akuzativ muških imena koja završavaju na O



## GoranBcn

Pozdrav svima. 

Jedno pitanje...

Kako je Anto, Tomo, Ivo, Boško, Drago, Dado, itd u akuzativu?

Čuo sam da netko/neko kaže...

_ Vidio/video sam Ant*a*_ i to mi nekako čudno zvuči. Ja bih rekao _Vidio/video sam Ant_*u. *Kako je pravilnije?
Hvala

Goran


----------



## venenum

Čuj, i ja bih rekla: vidjela sam Ant*u. *
To ti je više manje regionalno uvjetovano. Netko će reći Ant*eta*, netko Ant*a*... A što je ispravno? To ipak prelazi moje jezične sposobnosti, treba nam neka profka hrvatskog.

A što se ostalih imena tiče:
Anto, Tomo, Ivo, Drago, Dado = -*u*  (Antu, Tomu, Ivu, Dragu, Dadu)
Boško = *-a* (Boška) - isti princip kao Petar, Ivan, Marko...

*-a* će ti na prvi set imena (Anto-imena) najčešće prikačiti Dalmatinci. *-u*je više-manje karakteristično za kontinentalnu Hrvatsku, iako kod nekih imena (pravilno ili ne) kačimo i ono *-teta*. 

Javim ti se čim uspijem upecati neku kroatisticu da ju priupitnem.

Pozdrav!


----------



## GoranBcn

venenum said:


> Javim ti se čim uspijem upecati neku kroatisticu da ju priupitnem.
> 
> Pozdrav!



Hvala ti.  I ja mislim da je to regionalno, ali ako to konsultiraš s nekim bilo bi dobro da nam to potvrdi. 

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

Boško, Draško i ostali muški na -ko u srpskom u akuzativu imaju nastavak -a - Vozim Boška na posao, zovem Draška na žurku itd.

A šta je sa imenima na e?
Bane, Sale, Mile...

Ili na o?

Bobo, Milo, Savo...

Anto, Ivo, Pero, itd.. nisu srpske varijante tih muških imena.


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> A šta je sa imenima na e?
> Bane, Sale, Mile...
> 
> Ili na o?
> 
> Bobo, Milo, Savo...
> 
> Anto, Ivo, Pero, itd.. nisu srpske varijante tih muških imena.



Na _Bane, Sale_ i _Mile_ se doda *TA*. (mislim da te tako)
_Bobo, Milo,__ Savo_...ja bih rekao _Bobu, Milu, Savu_, ali čuo sam da mnogi kažu _Boba, Mila, Sava..._


----------



## natasha2000

Evo šta kaže Ivan Klajn u svom _Rečniku jezičkih nedoumica_:

Kad govorimo o muškim imenima Ivo, Anto, Pero, Božo (i, uopšte, o dvosložnim muškim imenima na _-o_ sa dugouzlaznim akcentom), dopušta se dvojaka promena: _Božov_/_Božin_, _Perov_/_Perin_, _Ivov_/_Ivin_...


Promena po padežima glasi ovako:

1. Božo
2. Boža/Bože
3. Božu/Boži
4. Boža/Božu
5. Božo
6. Božom
7. Božu/Boži


Tako da akuzativ od Anto, Ivo, Božo može da bude dvojak - 

Pitam Anta/Antu
Zovem Iva/Ivu
Tražim Boža/Božu

itd.


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Na _Bane, Sale_ i _Mile_ se doda *TA*. (mislim da te tako)
> _Bobo, Milo,__ Savo_...ja bih rekao _Bobu, Milu, Savu_, ali čuo sam da mnogi kažu _Boba, Mila, Sava..._


 
Ja sam čula ne jednom, Bana, Sala i Mila... I takodje sam čula da Baneta, Saleta i Mileta nije pravilno.
Ali, ovo takodje ne mogu da tvrdim 100% i zato treba pogledati u "ćitap"...


----------



## el_tigre

natasha2000 said:


> Evo šta kaže Ivan Klajn u svom _Rečniku jezičkih nedoumica_:
> 
> Kad govorimo o muškim imenima Ivo, Anto, Pero, Božo (i, uopšte, o dvosložnim muškim imenima na _-o_ sa dugouzlaznim akcentom), dopušta se dvojaka promena: _Božov_/_Božin_, _Perov_/_Perin_, Ivov/_Ivin_...
> 
> 
> Promena po padežima glasi ovako:
> 
> 1. Božo
> 2. Boža/Bože
> 3. Božu/Boži
> 4. Boža/Božu
> 5. Božo
> 6. Boži
> 7. Božu/Božom
> 
> 
> Tako da akuzativ od Anto, Ivo, Božo može da bude dvojak -
> 
> Pitam Anta/Antu
> Zovem Iva/Ivu
> Tražim Boža/Božu
> 
> itd.



Po hr-standardu muška imena na -o imaju istu deklinaciju kao i ženska. 
Također se posvojni pridjevi tvore uporabom nastavka *-in* a ne *-ov.
*Dakle* :Antin, Ivin, Božin, Dinin

*Izuzetak su  muška imena koja završavaju na* -ko
*poput* Janko, Marko, Ivanko, Zvonko

*Ona se dekliniraju ovako:*
N *Janko, Marko, Ivanko, 
*G *Janka, Marka, Ivanka, 
*D *Janku, Marku, Ivanku, 
*A *Janka, Marka, Ivanka, 
*V *Janko, Marko, Ivanko, 
*L *Janku, Marku, Ivanko, 
* I *Jankom, Markom, Ivankom, 

Posvojni pridjevi :Jankov, Markov, Ivankov, 

U Dalmaciji se pak sva muška imena dekliniraju na ovaj način. Kao što se  tako tvore posvojni pridjevi.

*Anto, Ivov, Božov, Dinov*


----------



## natasha2000

Тигре, јел' ти то исправљаш Ивана Клајна?


----------



## !netko!

Ja nikako ne želim ispravljati Ivana Klajna, ali slažem se s el tigreom. Ovo je valjda razlika između hrvatskog i srpskog. Nataša, koristi li se u svakodnevnom srpskom taj drugi oblik (npr. Božov)? Ja znam da ja to u hrvatskom nikad nisam čula i bila bih jako iznenađena da je u hrv. pravilno. Ali ne mogu reći da sam sasvim sigurna, jezici su me već puno puta iznenadili.

Što se tiče imena Bane, Sale, Mile, akuzativ je za Mile Milu, kao npr. što je npr. za Ive Ivu. U mom kraju bi mi svemu dodali -ta. Tako bi rekli: za Mileta, Miletov auto, za Iveta, Ivetov auto, ali i za Dinota, Božotov auto, Ivota... znači, svim koja završavaju sa e ili (nešto rjeđe)o. Znam da je za ona koja završavaju sa o to samo dijalektalno, ali me ona koja završavaju na e zbunjuju. Za Banu, za Salu - to jednostavno zvuči pogrešno i prestrašno... Tu bih dodala -ta: Baneta, Saleta, a sad je li pravilno nisam sigurna...

Mene je uvijek zbunjivalo npr. ime Dino. Oduvijek sam mislila da je akuzativ Dina,a posvojni pridjev Dinov. I tako je puno puta pisalo na televiziji, u novinama (iako u medijima se općenito dosta griješi). Kad sam čula za akuzativ Dini i posvojni pridjev Dinin to mi se učinilo jako nepravilno. Sad vidim da je to zapravo pravilno... Ne znam, zvuče li ti oblici ikome osim meni malo čudno?


----------



## natasha2000

!netko! said:


> Ja nikako ne želim ispravljati Ivana Klajna, ali slažem se s el tigreom. Ovo je valjda razlika između hrvatskog i srpskog. Nataša, koristi li se u svakodnevnom srpskom taj drugi oblik (npr. Božov)? Ja znam da ja to u hrvatskom nikad nisam čula i bila bih jako iznenađena da je u hrv. pravilno. Ali ne mogu reći da sam sasvim sigurna, jezici su me već puno puta iznenadili.?


Stvar je  u tome da li se radi o nominativu Boža ili Božo, pretpostavljam. U Beogradu i okolini, uglavnom ćeš čuti Božin, i ako je Božo i ako je Baža u pitanju, međutim, sigurna sam da se u ijekavskim krajevima kao i u Crnoj Gori (Podgorica, jer odatle znam ljude), kaže Božov, ali zato što je Nominativ Božo i Milo. Ako je pak Boža, onda je i Božin. Međutim, mnogim Srbima Božov, Milov, od Anta (nom. Anto), itd, zvuče nekako arhaično, i uglavnom se čuje Božin, Miletov, Antin, bez obzira na koje slovo se završavala ta imena.



> Što se tiče imena Bane, Sale, Mile, akuzativ je za Mile Milu, kao npr. što je npr. za Ive Ivu. U mom kraju bi mi svemu dodali -ta. Tako bi rekli: za Mileta, Miletov auto, za Iveta, Ivetov auto, ali i za Dinota, Božotov auto, Ivota... znači, svim koja završavaju sa e ili (nešto rjeđe)o. Znam da je za ona koja završavaju sa o to samo dijalektalno, ali me ona koja završavaju na e zbunjuju. Za Banu, za Salu - to jednostavno zvuči pogrešno i prestrašno... Tu bih dodala -ta: Baneta, Saleta, a sad je li pravilno nisam sigurna...


 
Ja bih rekla da nije isto Mile, Rade, Sale (zavrđetak na A), i Božo, Dino, Ivo, itd. Barem ne u Srbiji. Čućeš veoma često: Mileta, Miletov, Miletovom itd, i to ako je u pitanju MilE, a ako je u pitanju MilO (u Crnoj Gori, jer je čini mi se, isključivo crnogorsko ime, barem ja ne znam ni jednog Srbina sa tim imenom, a Crnogoraca znam više), onda je kao i Božo - Milov. Vidiš, sad mi pade na pamet. Ako je Milo i Božo onda mora da bude od Mila i od Boža, jer ako kažeš da može od Bože, onda mora da može i od MilE, a to je (barem meni) malo smešno, i više me podseća na gen. ženskog imena Mila a ne od muškog imena Milo. 

Sva ostala imena na E, češće se čuju oblici na -TA, nego na -A. Znači, Pre Mileta, nego Mila, pre Radeta nego Rada, itd.



> Mene je uvijek zbunjivalo npr. ime Dino. Oduvijek sam mislila da je akuzativ Dina,a posvojni pridjev Dinov. I tako je puno puta pisalo na televiziji, u novinama (iako u medijima se općenito dosta griješi). Kad sam čula za akuzativ Dini i posvojni pridjev Dinin to mi se učinilo jako nepravilno. Sad vidim da je to zapravo pravilno... Ne znam, zvuče li ti oblici ikome osim meni malo čudno


Meni zvuče. Ja bih isto rekla kao i ti. Međutim, gledaj, Klajn za srpski kaže sledeće: _Dvosložne imenice na -o mogu imati dvojaku promenu: kao imenice muškog roda: Ivo (dakle, tu je i Božo i Dino) od Iva, - Dina, daj to Peru -Dinu, Perov - Dinov), i kao imenice na -a (Od Pere-Dine, daj to Peri-*Dini,* Perin-*Dinin*)._

Jesi li sigurna da je acc? Ovde Klajn navodi dativ - Daj knjigu Dini. Akuzativ bi bio kao za Peru od nom. Pera - Peru. 
Vidim Peru-Dinu.
Znači, bilo bi na U a ne na I.


----------



## el_tigre

Ovisi i o okruženjima. Često se i pokoravaju regionalnim izgovorima.
Npr. Ulica Iv*a* Vojnovića (jer se tako govori(lo) u Dubrovniku) ali Iv*e*  Andrića! itd.


----------



## danijelko

Hvala Natashi i svima ostalima.

Ja sam stranac. Zato se često zbunjuju ovakve stvari. Vi Srbi govorite kako ste se navikli, a stranci sve od početka treba da ubacuju u glavu, zatim mogu da upotrebe.

Kad budem imao neko pitanje, ostaviću pitanje na ovoj strani. Zamolim i kasnije Vašu pomoć.

Hvala.

Danilo


----------



## phosphore

Po prvoj deklinaciji po Stevanoviću, sistemski gledano, menjaju se sva imena na -_o_.

1. Péro
2. Péra
3. Péru
4. Péra
5. Péro
6. Pérom
7. Péru

Po drugoj deklinaciji menjaju se imena na -_e_.

1. Mîle
2. Mîleta
3. Mîletu
4. Mîleta
5. Mîle
6. Mîletom
7. Mîletu

Ima, međutim, imena na -_e_ koja se menjaju po prvoj deklinaciji.

1. Ánte
2. Ánta
3. Ántu
4. Ánta
5. Ánte
6. Ántom
7. Ántu

Po trećoj deklinaciji menjaju se sva imena na -_a_.

1. Péra
2. Pére
3. Péri
4. Péru
5. Pêro
6. Pérom
7. Péri

Pitanje je samo za imena koja imaju varijante koje pripadaju prvoj i trećoj deklinaciji, kao _Pero_ i _Pera_, _Ivo_ i _Iva_ ili _Anto_, _Ante_ i _Anta_. U sredinama u kojima su uobičajene varijante na -_a_ i varijante na -_o_ ili eventualno -_e_ menjaće se po trećoj deklinaciji, dok će se u sredinama u kojima su uobičajeni oblici na -_o_ i oblici na -_a_ menjati po prvoj deklinaciji. Varijante na -_a_ uobičajene su verovatno na celom srpskom ekavskom prostoru pa i u Beogradu, dok su varijante na -_o_ češće na ijekavskom području, dakle i u Crnoj Gori i Hercegovini.

Tako se u Beogradu ime _Ivo_ menja po trećoj deklinaciji.

1. Ívo
2. Íve
3. Ívi
4. Ívu
5. Ívo
6. Ívom
7. Ívi

Ime _Pera_ se slično, ovo pretpostavljam, u Hercegovini može menjati po prvoj deklinaciji.

1. Péra
2. Péra
3. Péru
4. Péra
5. Péro
6. Pérom
7. Péru

Mislim da dilema ne postoji, bar u sistemu standardnog jezika i šumadijsko-vojvođanskog i istočnohercegovačkog dijalekta, za imena koja imaju samo jedan oblik.


----------



## phosphore

Ista je stvar i sa prisvojnim pridevima. Prisvojni pridevi za imena koja se menjaju po prvoj deklinaciji izvode se sufiksom -_ov_, a za imena koja pripadaju trećoj deklinaciji sufiksom -_in_. Imena koja imaju dve varijante dobijaju prisvojni pridev po obrascu one varijante koja je u lokalnoj zajednici uobičajena.


----------



## WannaBeMe

phosphore said:


> Po prvoj deklinaciji po Stevanoviću, sistemski gledano, menjaju se sva imena na -_o_.
> 
> 1. Péro
> 2. Péra
> 3. Péru
> 4. Péra
> 5. Péro
> 6. Pérom
> 7. Péru
> 
> Po drugoj deklinaciji menjaju se imena na -_e_.
> 
> 1. Mîle
> 2. Mîleta
> 3. Mîletu
> 4. Mîleta
> 5. Mîle
> 6. Mîletom
> 7. Mîletu
> 
> Ima, međutim, imena na -_e_ koja se menjaju po prvoj deklinaciji.
> 
> 1. Ánte
> 2. Ánta
> 3. Ántu
> 4. Ánta
> 5. Ánte
> 6. Ántom
> 7. Ántu
> 
> Po trećoj deklinaciji menjaju se sva imena na -_a_.
> 
> 1. Péra
> 2. Pére
> 3. Péri
> 4. Péru
> 5. Pêro
> 6. Pérom
> 7. Péri
> 
> Pitanje je samo za imena koja imaju varijante koje pripadaju prvoj i trećoj deklinaciji, kao _Pero_ i _Pera_, _Ivo_ i _Iva_ ili _Anto_, _Ante_ i _Anta_. U sredinama u kojima su uobičajene varijante na -_a_ i varijante na -_o_ ili eventualno -_e_ menjaće se po trećoj deklinaciji, dok će se u sredinama u kojima su uobičajeni oblici na -_o_ i oblici na -_a_ menjati po prvoj deklinaciji. Varijante na -_a_ uobičajene su verovatno na celom srpskom ekavskom prostoru pa i u Beogradu, dok su varijante na -_o_ češće na ijekavskom području, dakle i u Crnoj Gori i Hercegovini.
> 
> Tako se u Beogradu ime _Ivo_ menja po trećoj deklinaciji.
> 
> 1. Ívo
> 2. Íve
> 3. Ívi
> 4. Ívu
> 5. Ívo
> 6. Ívom
> 7. Ívi
> 
> Ime _Pera_ se slično, ovo pretpostavljam, u Hercegovini može menjati po prvoj deklinaciji.
> 
> 1. Péra
> 2. Péra
> 3. Péru
> 4. Péra
> 5. Péro
> 6. Pérom
> 7. Péru
> 
> Mislim da dilema ne postoji, bar u sistemu standardnog jezika i šumadijsko-vojvođanskog i istočnohercegovačkog dijalekta, za imena koja imaju samo jedan oblik.



Dobro Stevanović je kazao tako ali tako se ne govori nigde. Mene je isto tako učila profesorica u gimnaziji a ja se prepirao sa njom tvrdeći da je ona nema pojma  ( a jesam bio degen )

Ne da mi se sad da mislim i uključujem mozak ali ja bih kazao da se sva muška lična imena završavajuća na samoglasnik sklanjaju po ženjskoj imeničkoj promeni, izuzev onih na -ko i -enko te onih na -e koje dobiju umetak -t- i sklanjaju se normalno po muškoj promeni.
I sada jedan "izuzetak izuzetka"  Lična imana na -e koje već imaju -t- ispred tj. lična imena na -te (Ante, Mate) ne dobijaju umetak -t- u svrhu nenagomilavanja istih slogova u reči, pa se iste sklanjaju normalno kao i ostala imana na samoglasnik, tj. po ženjskom tipu.
Nisam nigde čitao, lenj sam, samo mi ovako govori moja svest maternjega jezika.

Nominativ ---------Akuzativ

1) dakle na -O su po ženskoj Dkl.

Pero ( Pera) ------  Peru ( a nikako Pera, e jedino da se ovaj zove Pjer bilo bi pjera  )
Djuro ( Djura)-------Djuru (Djura bi bilo ako bi se zvao Djur)
Ivo (Iva) -----------Ivu ( Iva bi bilo da se zove Iv ali nema toga)

*izuzetak su na -ko ii -enko, kada po muškoj Dkl.

Marko--------Marka
MIlenko-------Milenka

2) na e- su po muškoj plus -t- (tj. kao i sva živa bića na -e)
pile-----pileta
tele----teleta
mače----mačeta
tako i 
Mile ---- Mileta
Đole-----Đoleta

*izuzetak je na -te (radi izbegavanja nagomilavanja jednakog sloga)

Ante -----Antu ( a ne Anteta)
Mate -----Matu ( a ne Mateta)

*sad mi na um pade da je akuzativ od Pele - Pelea a ne Peleta  valjda što je stranac

3) Strana imena na -u (npr rumunska ili grčka) sklanjaju se po muškoj deklinaciji.


----------



## Duya

WannaBeMe said:


> Dobro Stevanović je kazao tako ali tako se ne govori nigde.



Tako se bogme itekako govori u Crnoj Gori, Hercegovini, jugozapadnoj Srbiji i delu Dalmacije. 



WannaBeMe said:


> Nisam nigde čitao, lenj sam, samo mi ovako govori moja svest maternjega jezika.



Pa ti pročitaj, ne budi lenj. 



WannaBeMe said:


> 1) dakle na -O su po ženskoj Dkl.
> 
> Pero ( Pera) ------  Peru ( a nikako Pera, e jedino da se ovaj zove Pjer bilo bi pjera  )
> Djuro ( Djura)-------Djuru (Djura bi bilo ako bi se zvao Djur)
> Ivo (Iva) -----------Ivu ( Iva bi bilo da se zove Iv ali nema toga)
> 
> *izuzetak su na -ko ii -enko, kada po muškoj Dkl.
> 
> Marko--------Marka
> MIlenko-------Milenka



Pa ja ne bih to tako formulisao. Zapravo, "prava" imena na O se menjaju isključivo po muškoj deklinaciji -- to jesu Marko, Janko, Milenko, Ratko, te imena stranog porekla na -o kao što su Karlo, Antonio, Silvio, Dino, (a bogami i Milo).

_Izuzetak_ su zapravo imena koja su nastala kao nadimci, skraćivanjem starijeg "pravog" imena: Đuro<Đorđe, Ivo<Ivan, Mujo<Muhamed, Haso<Husein. Ona imaju ovu čudnu, dvojaku deklinaciju (na zapadu žensku, na jugu mušku). 

_Izuzetak izuzetka_ je ime Savo, koje je "pravo", tj. nije nastalo skraćivanjem, ali se ipak menja po dvojakoj deklinaciji. Ipak, setimo se da ono potiče od sveca koji se zvao Sav*a*, a "Savo" je "pobosančena" varijanta .


----------

